# PSP vs iPod



## Quicksilver (Jul 6, 2005)

I im interested to see what Apple has planned to blow away this PSP phenomena. I believe the PSP WILL steal iPod's Halo effect unless apple has somthing big ready to roll out.

PSP Teaser - For those who need to see the PSP 

The only thing that iPod has over the PSP is a hard drive and iTMS. But the PSP has so much more over the iPod somthings that many people by the droves will see very clearly.

CONVERGENCE! DON'T U LOVE IT.





.


----------



## HomunQlus (Jul 6, 2005)

The PSP is a gaming console. The iPod is a portable music player. That are two different things, no one is stealing the Halo effect of each other.


----------



## RGrphc2 (Jul 6, 2005)

HomunQlus said:
			
		

> The PSP is a gaming console. The iPod is a portable music player. That are two different things, no one is stealing the Halo effect of each other.



Your Right the PSP is just for games yea, they have the MP3 player and video playback, but big deal.  The screen sucks in the daylight and is waaay to easily scratched up, run your finger nail over it lightly and it will scratch up, no on the iPod though...

It's over priced along with the games, just like the PS3 and Xbox 360, for the price that the companies want they can keep them.


----------



## HomunQlus (Jul 6, 2005)

The console has no hard drive or flash drive, other than the iPod which is designed to hold masses of music, while the PSP is for games only.

Yes, it can play music, from a mini disc or a memory chip, but not from an hard drive.

The display of the PSP seems quite ok.

The console (PSP) will have an estimated cost of of 254.99 when it launches. This is quite ok for what you get. The 3D graphics are stunning on that console. Look at screens of GTA Liberty City Stories if you don't believe me.

The other consoles are not overpriced. PS3's initial price is not known yet, however, please remember that that console is run by Cell processors, sporting up to 3.0 GHz with a PPC CPU. This is currently faster as any PC or PowerPC in the market. That's a gaming console I might add.


----------



## MacFreak (Jul 6, 2005)

My son and daughter got PSPs. They always listen to music and play games. Whats point to have ipod? Even they can watch movie. Its so much thing to tell.


----------



## RGrphc2 (Jul 6, 2005)

HomunQlus said:
			
		

> The other consoles are not overpriced. PS3's initial price is not known yet, however, please remember that that console is run by Cell processors, sporting up to 3.0 GHz with a PPC CPU. This is currently faster as any PC or PowerPC in the market. That's a gaming console I might add.



PS3 is going to sell for $399
Xbox 360 is going to sell for $360 

all prices are american dollars...too much for my blood, i'll wait till they come down in price.


----------



## MacFreak (Jul 6, 2005)

Of course since it will be first release of this console. Wait till next year will go lower.


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 6, 2005)

They are different things. PSPs aren't going to appeal to anyone who doesn't like games, and that's a lot of people.

I'm looking for a device now, PSP doesn't even figure in my equation, if I don't get an iPod, I'll get a media player for movies and stuff.


----------



## Convert (Jul 6, 2005)

Quicksilver said:
			
		

> I im interested to see what Apple has planned to blow away this PSP phenomena. I believe the PSP WILL steal iPod's Halo effect unless apple has somthing big ready to roll out.
> 
> PSP Teaser - For those who need to see the PSP
> 
> ...




It's already been stated that the PSP is a media portable (games handheld, movies, etc).

Now, do you play guitar? If you ever buy effects pedals, you can get two major types; the all-in-one pedals, or a combination of single pedals. The all-in-one pedal seems appealing, and is good, but doesn't offer that much control over the individual effects as the singular pedals do. Of course, it is much cheaper than buying all the singular pedals, but you don't get that much control. This is the PSP. It has many things, but not as good control as having an _actual_ music player, an _actual_ movie player, and so on.


"The only thing that iPod has over the PSP is a hard drive and iTMS. But the PSP has so much more over the iPod somthings that many people by the droves will see very clearly."

That is an unfair comment to both the PSP and the iPod. The iPod has more than just a HD and iTMS over the PSP. It has better portability (my PSP... pah...), better music selection, and better settings for music (i.e. EQ). But then again, you can't just say the PSP has 'so much more over the iPod' because they're two different things. It's like getting a car from the 1940's and putting it in a NASCAR race, expecting it to be just as good as the other cars.

My 2 cents.


----------



## Convert (Jul 6, 2005)

fjdouse said:
			
		

> They are different things. PSPs aren't going to appeal to anyone who doesn't like games, and that's a lot of people.
> 
> I'm looking for a device now, PSP doesn't even figure in my equation, if I don't get an iPod, I'll get a media player for movies and stuff.



Yeah, my dad brought a PSP from Japan. It's not that good, to be honest, but it's the best thing Sony's done in a while. It's actually a good rehash of the PS 2, something worth looking at.

Have you looked at www.archos.com for media players? Archos make some of the best media players out there.


----------



## kainjow (Jul 6, 2005)

Convert said:
			
		

> Have you looked at www.archos.com for media players? Archos make some of the best media players out there.


That's why you see everyone running around with an Archos in their pocket! They're so popular!!!


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 6, 2005)

kainjow said:
			
		

> That's why you see everyone running around with an Archos in their pocket! They're so popular!!!


I hope I'm not shattering anyone's perception of reality, but popular does NOT mean better.


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 6, 2005)

Convert said:
			
		

> Yeah, my dad brought a PSP from Japan. It's not that good, to be honest, but it's the best thing Sony's done in a while. It's actually a good rehash of the PS 2, something worth looking at.
> 
> Have you looked at www.archos.com for media players? Archos make some of the best media players out there.



Yeah, but they are a little out of the price range I have available.


----------



## Reality (Jul 7, 2005)

What would really rock is if a 3rd Part made a simple iPod to PSP cable. That way you could use the storage of the iPod for all your home ripped DVDs to watch on a PSP. The PSP neat device at lest. Its a powerful game system, music, pictures, movies ect. I mean come on, we all want a iPod or something that does that.  If it just had a HD (10-15gig or something), I be all over that honey.


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Jul 7, 2005)

I'd *much* rather get a Epson P2000 over a PSP.

P2000

Has _useful_ card slots for transferring digital pictures (CompactFlash and SD) and video   
Much better screen   
A/V out   
USB direct print   
Can play movies and music (MP3 and AAC)   
40GB hard drive 
 PSP

Can play games (which I'll never bother with) on crappy proprietry media 
 iPod

Plays audible books   
Light and small - useful for jogging (you'd never jog with a PSP or P2000)   
Syncs contacts and appointments   
Backed up by iTunes software/store   
Has a clock and alarm function   
Superior user interface - clickwheel, playlists, etc   
Huge range of accessories - portable speakers with remote control, car attachments, etc., etc.. 
Kap


----------



## Quicksilver (Jul 7, 2005)

fjdouse said:
			
		

> I'm looking for a device now, PSP doesn't even figure in my equation, if I don't get an iPod, I'll get a media player for movies and stuff.




But the PSP is a media player. It plays the latest full featured Movies, shows your Photos, Music and Games. Have you seen or used one yet? you can just about do what you can with an iPod but more, only limited by disk space and iTMS.

iPod 60G = $649AUD PSP = $399AUD?

There are also screen protectors incase of scratching the console.

Im not a real game player but this thing just might turn me over. They have demo versions in the stores to check out. Don't get me wrong the iPod is excellent i have one of those too.


.


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 7, 2005)

Hm... I would want to get a PSP to use it as a VOIP mobile (with a USB microphone?). Since where I would use it has wireless available anyway, it would be nice to use something like Skype with it..


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Jul 7, 2005)

Quicksilver said:
			
		

> only limited by disk space and iTMS.


I have no idea what you mean. The PSP uses memory stick and UMD - space is very limited.

If the PSP had a hard disk (even a just 10GB one), I'd get it, but I'm sick to death of Sony churning out new media.

Kap


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 7, 2005)

Quicksilver said:
			
		

> But the PSP is a media player. It plays the latest full featured Movies, shows your Photos, Music and Games. Have you seen or used one yet? you can just about do what you can with an iPod but more, only limited by disk space and iTMS.


Yes I have, someone at York train station had one, looked.. nice... but I don't use Sony products at all anymore, been stung too many times.  It's a game machine with a few other features to tempt game players, plus it has proprietary memory sticks which AFAIK max out at 1GB and funny discs which means spending again and again ad infinitum. 

My requirement is to carry some music (and I don't NEED to carry my whole collection) and a few movies and to be able to record the odd TV show would be a bonus as I ditched the VCR about 3 years ago.  To me it comes down to the iPod which is music only (and I may just keep the Shuffle I am borrowing from my partner) and some kind or PVR/media player (and I've got my eye on some).  To my mind, these devices are more of a threat to the iPod than the PSP. As for iTMS, I never use it.

The PSP does absolutely nothing for me, claiming it's something other than a game machine is like saying the PS2 is a DVD player, yes it does it but it's PRIMARY function, i.e. what it is intended to be, in both cases is a game machine and will appeal to gamers first and foremost.


----------



## HomunQlus (Jul 7, 2005)

Ceroc Addict said:
			
		

> I'd *much* rather get a Epson P2000 over a PSP.
> 
> P2000
> 
> ...





You just don't get it, do you now?

The PSP is a portable _GAMING_ device, which obviously has it's _focus_ on _GAMES._

(By the way: This crappy proprietary media happens to be nothing different than DVD, only in mini disc format)

The iPod is a portable _MUSIC PLAYER_, which pretty much has it's focus on _PLAYING MUSIC and AUDIO_. It is also designed to store masses of music on the built-in hard drive.

The P-2000 is a portable _MEDIA CENTER_, which seems to be more focused on playing _MOVIES (MPEG4 and stuff)_ on the move. Of course it does play _MUSIC_ as well.



As far as I can see, it are all different things, with focus on different areas.


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 7, 2005)

I think you're both in agreement really.  They are different and the PSP is no threat to the iPod (or other media players) as the PSP is a games machine.


----------



## mindbend (Jul 7, 2005)

I agree with most people here that they are too different, mostly in terms of audience and purpose than actual technology.

Yes, the PSD can play music, but you can't really go jogging with it. And people like my mom aren't going to drag one around on the train into Chicago just to listen to smooth jazz. And she sure as hell isn't playing games. 

But I could see a 20-30 something year old guy with his PSP sitting next to my mom on the train playing games and/or listening to music to pass time. So in that sense, it might drain a "little" bit from the iPod.

I get the sense that the PSP is primarily a gaming machine (which is totally cool) that also happens to store an dplay music, cuz it's so easy to do, so why not. Icing on the cake, but no threat to iPod. The iPod is just so perfectly tuned into to its own purpose and audience. It doesn't try to be too much.

I'd like to take this opportunity to denegrate myself once more for completely missing the boat on the iPod. When it was first announced, I posted on this site how "ho-hum" it was. Oops. Glad I"m not on Apple's marketing focus group team.


----------



## fryke (Jul 7, 2005)

Listening to music is much more important to most people than playing computer games. I'm sure I might enjoy the PSP on a few days a month, but I'm enjoying my iPod every day. At home, it feeds my stereo, and then I pick it up when I leave. The PSP is too big to have it with me _all_ the time, the iPod is not.


----------



## wiz (Jul 9, 2005)

wow, who the hell said PSP is a protable gamming device?? True it runs games.. But the PSP is _actually_ a portable Media device.. Not just for games silly! It can be used as a mp3-player replacement, watching movies (and there are movie cd's already available for the PSP) and of course play games.. it pwns the iPod anyday!


----------



## Convert (Jul 9, 2005)

Once again, it simply isn't fair to compare both, because they're *different products*.

Compare the Creative Zen and the iPod, for sure, but not a multi-purpose device. To be honest, for a primary music player (and competition) the PSP blows, and is no threat to the iPod (iPod is more specialised, more space, smaller).


EDIT:
To be honest, generally, the PSP is a pretty bad MP3 player. Like I said, it doesn't offer that much control, and is huge, especially for a portable music player that has removable media (i.e. no HD), it's a giant.


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 9, 2005)

wiz said:
			
		

> wow, who the hell said PSP is a protable gamming device?? True it runs games.. But the PSP is _actually_ a portable Media device.. Not just for games silly! It can be used as a mp3-player replacement, watching movies (and there are movie cd's already available for the PSP) and of course play games.. it pwns the iPod anyday!


I don't think I recall anyone saying it's a "protable gamming device", but it's primary function and target audience is clear, and having movies ready for it really is little more than a sneaky way of getting people to spend even more money on it. As for "it pwns the iPod anyday" I'm not sure what that means but you really cannot compare the two.


----------



## HomunQlus (Jul 9, 2005)

The PSP is officially been declared as portable gaming console. PSP actually stands for 'PlayStation Portable'.

Of course, it has the other functions too, but it is not focused on them. It's mainly aimed at games.


----------



## mindbend (Jul 9, 2005)

The PSP is clearly aimed at the gaming market, as it should be. It looks like a great gaming device. Looks like a good movie player too, presuming the screen looks good. 

I still maintain the PSP really won't encroach on the ipod because people listening to portable music simply don't want to have to lug around such a large device. It's that simple.

My large screen TV, stereo and Xbox kick the PSP's ass, but you don't see me comparing them.


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 9, 2005)

They will have different customer bases too, will my father want a PSP? No, but an iPod keeps his music collection handy for commuting to work, my sister has an iPod, is she going to buy a PSP? Of course not, what on earth would she do with it? She can't even play Tetris!  The PSP is a neat games machine that will appeal to gamers primarily, enough said!  No threat to the iPod - at all.


----------



## RGrphc2 (Jul 9, 2005)

fryke said:
			
		

> Listening to music is much more important to most people than playing computer games. I'm sure I might enjoy the PSP on a few days a month, but I'm enjoying my iPod every day. At home, it feeds my stereo, and then I pick it up when I leave. The PSP is too big to have it with me _all_ the time, the iPod is not.



I'm with you on that Fry, this one kid i know just spent 500 bucks on a PSP, movies and games.  He has been trying to convice me to sell my iPod to get one  , and my main fight against it is, I'm not a Gamer anymore.  I used to be, but now i'm not, i'll play games maybe once or twice a month, tops.   He just  doesn't understand that I was once a PC zealot-gamer, but ever since I "switched" i'm not, lol.  If i play a game, it's to relax, not to get aggravated, like Solitare or Minesweeper or Pac-Man.  (all on my Dashborad, lol)


----------



## Quicksilver (Jul 10, 2005)

Ceroc Addict said:
			
		

> I have no idea what you mean. The PSP uses memory stick and UMD - space is very limited.
> 
> If the PSP had a hard disk (even a just 10GB one), I'd get it, but I'm sick to death of Sony churning out new media.
> 
> Kap




Yes, I ment that the the iPod has a hard drive & iTMS over a PSP. And i do agree that PSP should have a hard drive at least 10GB i am also sick and tired if the sony media/formats, etc.




.


----------



## Krevinek (Jul 11, 2005)

HomunQlus said:
			
		

> The console has no hard drive or flash drive, other than the iPod which is designed to hold masses of music, while the PSP is for games only.



Because of the size of the memory sticks available, it isn't too shabby, actually. I carry about half of the episodes of Firefly on a single stick with me, and they look good enough on the screen.

Yes, it is a portable gaming device, although for those like me... it works as a portable media device. For the stuff I like to do, it does it. For me, it reaches convergence of what I want... but it is still focused on games (which is why I got it... but it keeps getting more useful to me in other ways).


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jul 11, 2005)

LISTEN to this [i thought of this in a flash of inspiration, and solves the problem]:


*iPod. Plays your music, brilliantly. better, in fact than every other portable way of doing it. also has the ability to play a few games*

*PSP. Plays your games, brilliantly. better, in fact (i'm told) than every other portable way of doing it. also has the ability to play a few mp3's*

i've hit the nail on the head. 

they ARE, however, in the same market. the market of "£300 christmas present", of "must-have gadget", and "mans new best friend"


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jul 11, 2005)

wiz said:
			
		

> wow, who the hell said PSP is a protable gamming device?? True it runs games.. But the PSP is _actually_ a portable Media device.. Not just for games silly! It can be used as a mp3-player replacement, watching movies (and there are movie cd's already available for the PSP) and of course play games.. it pwns the iPod anyday!


by the way: with that post, everyone now thinks you are a tool. sorry to bring it down to that level, but really, that's what's going on here.

the *PLAYSTATION *(a games machine. look up playstation in wiki) Portable is a portable playstation. it's a games machine, with a very good GPU in it, and tons of RAM, relatively.  

it does play movies, but not yours - sony's. unless you've swapped your entire DVD collection for UMD's (i love the irony in that acronym)

it does play music - but i'll bet your house you'd take your ipod shuffle jogging with you instead of loading that sucker up with a MemoryStick Pro Duo Maxi Pad. 

it's a device for making train journey's shorter. not a multi media device, or not a good one anyway. there are no _good, _true multimedia devices at the moment, other than a mac. and that's not that pocket size yet.


----------



## Krevinek (Jul 11, 2005)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> it does play movies, but not yours - sony's. unless you've swapped your entire DVD collection for UMD's (i love the irony in that acronym)



There are two things wrong with this:

1) You aren't limited to UMD movies, you can rip your own and with a little work and patience, you can get good quality out of it too (just not /quite/ what a UMD can offer).

2) Sony opened the UMD format for music/video. Anyone can start producing for the format without Sony's blessing. While this still sucks from the standpoint of price, at least it isn't anywhere close to being as closed as their MD/MS media. When Sony frowns upon the content being released on their format, but can't stop it, you know it is an open format.


----------



## mw84 (Jul 11, 2005)

Personally I think there is no way the PSP will ever shadow out the Ipod range. The PSP will only appeal to certain people mainly the younger generation and a FEW adult males. Where as the IPod appeals to a wider variety of people from children buying it for cools sake to business men needing something to do whilst on the tube travelling to work and pretty much everyone inbetween.

If someone wants to play music they're more than likely going to buy something specifically designed for that function, an IPod, a mini disc player etc. If they want to play games they'll do the same.


----------



## georgelien (Jul 23, 2005)

Quicksilver said:
			
		

> I im interested to see what Apple has planned to blow away this PSP phenomena. I believe the PSP WILL steal iPod's Halo effect unless apple has somthing big ready to roll out.
> 
> PSP Teaser - For those who need to see the PSP
> 
> ...




PSP is one of the portable media players, aka PMPs.

iPod is only a portable music player.

Two separate segment products.

You're comparing apple's to oranges.


----------



## fryke (Jul 23, 2005)

Yes. But so are people out there. And that's the original question. If people "fall" for what the PSP has to offer, does that hurt the iPod. Using categories (PSP is a PMP - actually, it's a gaming device..., iPod's "just" a music player - which it is not, with iSync and colour screen and iPhoto etc.) doesn't help actual market reception. But I guess overall it's still true that a PSP appeals more to the gamers.


----------



## georgelien (Jul 23, 2005)

fryke said:
			
		

> Yes. But so are people out there. And that's the original question. If people "fall" for what the PSP has to offer, does that hurt the iPod. Using categories (PSP is a PMP - actually, it's a gaming device..., iPod's "just" a music player - which it is not, with iSync and colour screen and iPhoto etc.) doesn't help actual market reception. But I guess overall it's still true that a PSP appeals more to the gamers.




PSP is more than just a gaming device.  To me, it's a PMP.  It will become more obvious once a new version with built-in hard disk drive turns out.

Besides, the screen with 16:9 aspect ratio is too nice for only gaming.


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Jul 23, 2005)

A slightly different spin on the whole thing - both the iPod (the iPod mini at least) and the PSP are so cheap today that the average person can actually afford to get both (and that situation is only likely to improve in the forseeable future).

Plus, as many people on this board most likely know - gadgets can be very addictive.  

Why should the PSP and iPod be seen as being in competition with each other? - maybe it's just a case of making the pie bigger i.e. More truly cool gadgets around =>  More gadget junkies in the world.

Kap


----------



## Quicksilver (Jul 24, 2005)

You have a good point i Have an iPod and i am also purchasing a PSP when they become available.


----------

